# Quick seatpost size ?



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Merckx Team alu. bike about 2-3 years old. Want new seatpost. I'm looking at a Thompson Masterpiece 27.2 is the size I need CORRECT??? Thx guys!


----------

